# Play Games without CD



## rockytpc

I play many games and I tried copying the CD's to the Hard Drive so I dont have to put the CD's in my computer. The game still looks for the CD in my CD-ROM drive. Is there a way to make it look in your Hard Drive.


----------



## ascension15

I'm afraid the ones that do not copy completely to the Hard Drive don't do so for a purpose. Those games require you to have the CD when you play. However, some multiplayer games don't require the CD. If not, then all your friends could have gotten a game by just one pof their friends, and that would hurt company profit.

------------------
"There is only one good: knowledge, and one evil: ignorance."
-Socrates


----------



## koro

There are cracks that will allow you to play a game without the cd but, if you want to update your version of the game you'll have to uninstall and reinstall. If you still want a no cd crack just do a search.


----------



## Reuel Miller

Greetings

There are a few software solutions available on the net where you can "copy" an exact image of the CD onto your HD, and run a virtual CD software to emulate a CD-ROM drive. Then load these CD image files into the virtual CD-ROM drive and your system will think that the real CD has just been put into the CD-ROM (when, in fact, it is running off your Hard Drive).

The best piece of software used to be CD Copier by IMSIsoft. But they seem to have gone bankrupt (or at least, are not supporting the CD Copier software range any more). So I had to go look for new solutions.

This is what I found:


 CDspace (Cons: New version in BETA stage, the support personnel have English as a second language, no NT/2K support. Pros: Claims that BETA supports Diablo II)
 VirtualCD (Cons: Also has new version in BETA stage, support personnel are in Germany. Pros: Supports all OS's, Supports mixed mode CDs, supports Audio CDs, Small download - 1.6Megs)
 Virtual Drive 2000 (Ver 5.1) (Cons: Only one virtual drive in NT/2000, large download - 5Megs, incompatible with Client32 from Novell. Pros: Can create "virtual CD" from files on hard drive)
 Paragon Cd Emulator (Cons: Disk image not compatible with other products mentioned. Pros: Supports Audio CDs)

There might be a few more. Personally, I used to only use CD Copier, but when I upgraded to Win2k I had to find a new solution. I found Virtual Drive from Farstone, and stuck with that. In answering this post, I have downloaded the two other programs and I am going to have a look at them.

NOTE - Paragon CD Emulator seems OK, but the VirtualCD BETA program blue Screened my Win2000 machine. I do not know how it will react on win9x/NT4, but it's no good for Win2K.

Anyway

------------------
*Reuel Miller* 
Windows NT Moderator (yes, that does make me biased  )

[email protected]

Website: www.xperts.co.za/reuel/multiboot

_Every morning is the dawn of a new error..._


----------



## NormanSmiley

Here's what you are looking for. WARNING--Please note that this site's contents can be used to illegally run games. Only use if you have purchased the retail game and don't want to run it with a CD.

I can't stand running UT with a CD, so I use a CD key for it.

http://www.gamecopyworld.com

------------------
NormanSmiley
http://zuzumonk.20m.com

[This message has been edited by NormanSmiley (edited 07-26-2000).]


----------

